# Gunnison River - Almont to WW Park...



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Am not sure if bridges are to low at this level but I'm sure pretty close. But the busted up wier is several miles past the whitewater park, if you get out there you'll be fine. The big play features will be intense at these levels, but easy scout to check out.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I've always heard around 5,000 is when some of the bridges become and issue. There's a few of them to worry about, the first is a few miles below Almont, just below Lost Canyon Resort. It's a very plain flat bridge and is kinda low. There are also bridges at the Gunny River Ranch and County Road 10, but I think those aren't an issue until 5,500 and above. There is a new dam somewhere in this section, but I haven't run it at this flow yet (out of country right now) so I can't say. Other than that one dam there are no river wide features, everything else is totally easy runnable. Watch out for cottonwoods that have fallen in from the banks but they are usually easy to spot. About a mile below North Bridge is one more low bridge at an old railroad trestle, but like the others, I think you can squeeze through until it's over 5,000.

At this flow I would recommend going all the way to McCabe's Lane, which is found at the "Riverway" Access point about 4 miles west of Gunnison. The section between North Bridge and there is much more fun and has more "rapids". It will only add a fast 3.5 miles to your day.

Not sure of the "busted up wier" that gunnerman is speaking of(?), but there is a feature called "Psychadelic Falls" a couple hundred yards below the WW Park- it's a fish dam/diversion structure, so three tiers of small falls, with likely somewhat strong holes in the middle. If you shoot them straight on you will probably be ok. It was re-made a few years back so the beta of a "junky, ugly" drop is not valid anymore. It's still strong, but it's much more clean now. Just make sure to get out of the river quick if you fuck up in the play park, because it comes up FAST during a a swim, and at this flow you are likely swimming through it. 

About a mile or so below this is what we call the "Moncrief Section", in honor of the large river front compound that the wonderful (and locally generous) Moncrief Family owns that the river flows past. The river has been shaped with lots of fish habitats and numerous small dams so when the flow gets crankin' it kinda feels a bit big water-y. It's well worth it IMHO. Hope this helps.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry Yeti that is the feature I was thinking of, but I,m fairly sure it is almost at least one mile past last wave in water park. Also if you're still planning on coming home for a spell, have several kayaks at your disposal, and all kinds of runs to do. Would love to get together with you and Logan Imyers to run some fun stuff. Taylor is ragging and will be runnable till october this year. Let us know 970-497-6512.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

uhhh......I've been running that river for 10 years or more, pretty sure I know what I am talking about. It's on the first left hand bend just below the park. I've run that stretch of river literally hundreds of times.....swam through the park and the falls plenty of times on low flow summer days too.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

made a pic for scale...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, didn't mean for that to sound so dickish. Just wanted to make sure people get the right info. I know you come over and boat over here quite a bit, and that's great, but sometimes its best to defer to those who have a bit more time invested in the runs right in their backyard. 

Thanks for the kind offer for a boat, I don't know how much kayaking I will get to do over there but if I do I will hit you up. I brought all my kayaking gear with me over here so when I return for July/August I wont be able to bring it with me. But, I'm going to be all over the state seeing people so I don't know exactly if my schedule will allow boating yet. I will let you know if I need to. Thanks again.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

I stand corrected, but its all good. I've only done that run 2 times so I know you are very correct. I guess I have run the Uncompahgre as many times as you have run the Gunny. And we really do appreciate the wealth of information you allways share on this format. Be safe over there and hope to paddle with you someday.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and pic! Will watch the flows and post a TR if I go...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I also hope to paddle with you some day! I always love someone who gets fired up over the Taylor. It's hard to beat as far as backyard runs go, and Montrose is totally close enough to call it close to backyard. The Uncompahgre is a river I'd like to become more familiar with, so I would be very eager to boat it and learn it through the eyes and knowledge of a local. 

Logan and I boat a few times a year together, we've been skiing and boating for a lot of years. He's a good freakin' dude. Ask him nicely and maybe he'll take you on the Taylor Park Run soon, one of my favorites anywhere in the Gunny Basin!


----------

